# Help Multi Shell Dwellers



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got a group of 8 Neolamporlogus Multi. They don' seem to recognize flake food bu are devouring live BBS. Any suggesions? Also I am under he impression these guys are H#*ll on plants is this correct?


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

Multies are okay with plants as long as they're anchored or in pots. I planted my multi tank behind and around lava rock and never experienced digging issues... mine never dug. At all. That was rather disappointing actually. Anyway it can be done, just be aware that plants in the open will likely be turned into floating plants.

I found that when I first got mine, they needed slow sinking food in order to recognize it. They aren't naturally surface feeders and need to be taught to surface for food.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Incase anyone is interested, I found great shells for these fish at seashells.com. Med shells-Gray Apple Snail shell


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Pics next week


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

If you are trying to get them to eat, its important to get the food down towards them. Many times they will not go to the surface to eat. I would recommend new life spectrum cichlid pellets, they always worked for my multis. If this doesnt work, you must have some very picky cichlids, and it may take some doing to get them to take prepared food.

Luke


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Since I first posted about the lack of robust feeding behavior the fish seem to be taking food from all areas of the tank. Alittle of Ken's Blackworm Flake and low temp dried daphnia did the trick. They will take flake food but are still leery. They really go after Golden Pearls 300-500 mic. I have also been feeding live adult brine gut loaded with spurlina and anataxathan powder. 
All the fish now control several shells and a few will only let the male in the territory. The same fish only stray from the shell to quickly feed and don't accept visitors when home. I hope this is spawning behavior and should know soon.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

